# We don't see this a lot



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Apollo and our little girl Miley.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Apollo is an absolutely handsome V.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Soon the V will start grooming the cat. Our does.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

How long have they lived together for this to FINALLY happen?! I really can't wait anymore for mine to sit together! Haha

Thanks for sharing!! Its just adorable! Yes, we had a cat once that would groom our dog ... Hopeful for that as well lol


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Apollo has been with us for just about a year. He doesn't bother our two cats any more. Now our six month old Ares runs after the cats every chance he gets!


----------

